# U-Boot build



## balanga (Jun 6, 2018)

The source for U-Boot is available here.

How do I compile on FreeBSD for use on an Arm 5v processor. Or is this not possible?


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 6, 2018)

sysutils/u-boot-master is the FreeBSD port to use as a template and then you will need to work up:
MODEL=
BOARD_CONFIG=
FAMILY=


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 6, 2018)

I am not sure if Arm5 support exists anymore. See this note:



> This is the only patches needed to build u-boot for armv6/armv7/arm64


----------

